# Green Eboard



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

John, it is very easy to use, lightweight, etc....all the things you said. However, I won't use it as long as it's manufactured in China. 

Drywall issues, anyone???????


----------



## KR132 (Dec 10, 2013)

I know this is an old thread so I dont know if yall even monitor it anymore but the is a company manufacturing MgO backer board in the United States. JetBacker/JetBoard Has anyone used it?


----------



## nitram987 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Green eBoard cracks wildly*

Old post or not, time is always the determining factor for product quality. In a temperature fluctuation environment, my large Green eBoard installation cracked wildly. I had to tear it all out 3 years later. And the company refuses to properly stand behind the product.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

have any pictures of this problem you had?


----------



## nitram987 (Mar 27, 2016)

Here are some pictures. Sadly, per Southern Cross Technologies' Managing Director, "we cannot warrant the product". Here is his response:


Here are the issues concerning the warranty claim:

1. The installation was begun and not finished over an unknown time period. The lot number indicates the product was manufactured in 2011. It was purchased it in 2012. 

2. The photos show wide gaps between fasteners, indicating the GreenEboard panels would be subject to potential movement stresses. 

3. Initial email indicates that it is a solarium with wide temperature swings, which can create substantial movement in a wood framed structure. While GreenEboard has been successfully used in solariums, it has been properly fastened and immediately finished. 

Due to the time frame, improper fastening and finishing, we cannot warrant the product. 

Regards,

John Schutt
Managing Director
Southern Cross Technologies


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

nitram987 said:


> Old post or not, time is always the determining factor for product quality. In a temperature fluctuation environment, my large Green eBoard installation cracked wildly. I had to tear it all out 3 years later. And the company refuses to properly stand behind the product.



I don't think any company would stand behind a 3 year test like that. Chinese or not. Same as a waterproof membrane like liquid... a manufacturer would not warranty the product if it were exposed for 3 years and not tiled over.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I don't think any company would stand behind a 3 year test like that. Chinese or not. Same as a waterproof membrane like liquid... a manufacturer would not warranty the product if it were exposed for 3 years and not tiled over.


"If some area of GreenEboard™ will not be covered with tile, apply with the smooth face 

out."

I don't see that it can't be exposed, but he violated other installation instructions.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Whichever works. I'm just assuming that they sell the product expecting it to be tiled over. Non tiled portions could be behind a heater or sink etc... which that makes sense to me.

These old threads are really kickin' lately :laughing:


----------

